# Got some guts on the ham ...



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

... and my hand.

Every time I clean a deer I realize the same few things:
1: I pretty much suck at cleaning deer. It gets done, and I get all the meat there is to get but it happens at about the rate of tectonic plate shifting, something always hits the dirt and 

2: There's a strong possibility of me getting cut..

3: I can't stand guts. Not the sight, not the thought. I mean the inner of inners. Cutting off a ham I managed to nick the guts and let a little juice out. Pretty sure I ran away, cried and coughed up most my lungs. I don't really remember, I think I also blacked out. 

Cannot stand that smell. 

I also cannot get it off my hands. So far apple cider vinegar, bleach, orange Gatorade (that's what I had handy at the time so shut up) and a shower haven't really helped. But as much as bleach hurts when it gets in your nice new, open cuts, it's really nothing compared to the vinegar.

I also cannot get it off the one ham. It just hit it a little. I dosed it with Gatorade, water when I got home and now it's living in a mix of ice and apple cider vinegar. I even cut most of that meat off - and threw it on the neighbor's roof. It might be all mental at this point but I don't know.

Any suggestions? If it still smells I'm feeding it to the neighbors cat. Or maybe I'll cook it and feed it to the neighbor, I don't really know yet.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If it smells too bad, throw it on the neighbor's roof.

Wish I could tell you a good remedy. I think it's Mother Nature's way of forcing us to aim better next time. Anyway, I'm glad you found your deer, and I'm proud of your persistence.

Just breathing that nasty stuff will make your farts smell like it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you get the deer or where you cleaning it with the guts in there?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My bad. Thought you gut shot it. Reread where you got his gut with the knife. Anyway, congrats on a fine bow-killed buck!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Rub your hands on a stainless steel sunk. Believe it or not it works for onions and garlic.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/13/eliminating-garlic-smell_n_1341413.html

Jim


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> ... and my hand.
> 
> Every time I clean a deer I realize the same few things:
> 
> ...


 
Does this mean you neglect to get the tenderloins? I sure hope not. As Cain always says, that is the most sacred part of the deer and should be shared with no one. As for the smell, I used latex gloves when I cleaned my deer. If you do not have that, use a fresh cut lemon and rub all over your hands. This trick works great for fish as well. Personally, I like the smell of a fresh killed, fresh gutted deer. If the smell is too bad for you, rub Vapo-rub under your nose before cleaning the deer. O*D*W


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The vapor rub actually works very well!! Do it on gut shot deer and latex gloves.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The tender loins in these sized deer are not worth dropping the guts in my opinion. 

If I don't cut the actual intestine open, it doesn't bother me at all. It's just the mix of shit and digestive juices that pretty much fouls me up.


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Cleaning a deer and leaving the tender loin inside is kinda like having "Relations" with your sister...... You might do it...Just dont tell anyone that you did ! ! !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Rolls Tide said:


> Cleaning a deer and leaving the tender loin inside is kinda like having "Relations" with your sister...... You might do it...Just dont tell anyone that you did ! ! !



Leave it to a Tide fan to give advice on banging the kin folk!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Are you cutting the hams off right at the ball and socket...? Usually that is a safer to the guts cut.....I've been cleaning deer on my tailgate the last couple years with guts in and haven't had any trouble.....I'll clean one side ...flip it over ...repeat.....guts/carcass ready for dumping already in the truck....Works for me....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> Are you cutting the hams off right at the ball and socket...? Usually that is a safer to the guts cut.....I've been cleaning deer on my tailgate the last couple years with guts in and haven't had any trouble.....I'll clean one side ...flip it over ...repeat.....guts/carcass ready for dumping already in the truck....Works for me....



Yeah but this time I decided to go inside of the ham for some reason. First one went fine. Second one sent me screaming out of there.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

You might just need your man card revoked with all this! I never drop the guts on any of the deer I clean an ALWAYS get all the meat especially the inner loins I pop the stomach on purpose just to get it out of the way an it allows room for the intestines to settle into the chest cavity then after getting the loins pop the vertebra close to the pelvis an let the torso of the deer drop into the gut bucket no chance of getting "gut juice" on the ham meat now!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Lemons are a good smell reducer. Also, get some of the mechanics orange soap stuff, can't remember the name. Best thing to do...clean some more deer and learn to do it better.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

T-REX said:


> You might just need your man card revoked with all this!



Shut your man pleaser. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Best thing to do...clean some more deer and learn to do it better.



This I agree with but I've sat 5 times and killed 2 deer, I'm doing the best I can man! If I had a semi auto bow and arrow I'd have like 4 dead ones right now and no more freezer space.


The smell thing at this point is probably just in my head.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Lemons are a good smell reducer. Also, get some of the mechanics orange soap stuff, can't remember the name. Best thing to do...clean some more deer and learn to do it better.


 
Fast Orange.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Does this mean you neglect to get the tenderloins? I sure hope not. As Cain always says, that is the most sacred part of the deer and should be shared with no one. As for the smell, I used latex gloves when I cleaned my deer. If you do not have that, use a fresh cut lemon and rub all over your hands. This trick works great for fish as well. Personally, I like the smell of a fresh killed, fresh gutted deer. If the smell is too bad for you, rub Vapo-rub under your nose before cleaning the deer. O*D*W


tenderloins = shooters meat

And get you one of these


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> ... and my hand.
> 
> Every time I clean a deer I realize the same few things:
> 1: I pretty much suck at cleaning deer. It gets done, and I get all the meat there is to get but it happens at about the rate of tectonic plate shifting, something always hits the dirt and
> ...



Joe, I can't provide any good tips to help but enjoyed the post. lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Right there with you on the dry heaves. It's in my head because I got em right now just thinking about how yours smelt. I can really embarrass myself if I get started!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Right there with you on the dry heaves. It's in my head because I got em right now just thinking about how yours smelt. I can really embarrass myself if I get started!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



See!!!! I'm not alone.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Shut your man pleaser. :thumbsup:


O yea well I'm about to sink my man pleaser into these fresh tender grilled inner loins so don't be jealous because all you have is gut juice marinated meat!!!;-)


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

T-REX said:


> gut juice marinated meat!!!;-)



That's funny as hell. Thankfully, it's just one ham.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

You can always try field dressing the deer. Leave the guts in the woods.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

T-REX said:


> all you have is gut juice marinated meat!!!;-)


 Buick! Buick!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Brandon_SPC said:


> You can always try field dressing the deer. Leave the guts in the woods.


I still don't understand why people don't gut deer. I keep hearing that it's a northern thing, but I grew up in Pintlala, AL well before the internet was around and we all gutted our deer.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I still don't understand why people don't gut deer. I keep hearing that it's a northern thing, but I grew up in Pintlala, AL well before the internet was around and we all gutted our deer.


i changed about 25 deer ago. Will never go back to gutting

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> i changed about 25 deer ago. Will never go back to gutting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Seriously, how do you get the tenderloins out without gutting? I could do it, but the chances of nicking the gut is vastly increased.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been cleaning on my tail gate also for the last couple years. Kinda like filleting a fish. And cut the hams off the socket. It is easier then using a saw to cut the pelvis.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Seriously, how do you get the tenderloins out without gutting? I could do it, but the chances of nicking the gut is vastly increased.


hmmm - i hang mine by the rear legs and just cut the liters that are holding the guts in place / they will drop into the chest enough to get both loins out no problem. If your not hanging them, I think it would be impossible

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> cut the pelvis.


What??:blink:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Joe, I can't provide any good tips to help but enjoyed the post. lol



That's pretty much why I posted this.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What??:blink:



Dang!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Dang Mr.fish I bet Coyotes hate you!!


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> Leave it to a Tide fan to give advice on banging the kin folk!!!


Even the sister in question is not that squimish....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Rolls Tide said:


> Even the sister in question is not that squimish....



Hahahahha. Great comeback.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Takes a lot of rib meat to make a sandwich. Looks good though really clean

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I always find it way easier to remove all the guts with the deer lying on the ground.Hanging upside down Gravity seems to work against me and makes it more difficult.when there laying down i puncture the sternam put a gut hook in there and go straight to there crack.everything rolls out.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Never ever do we open the gut sack. Leave it alone and it dosent smell near as bad. I have my buddy we call the "surgeon" to come in with a pocket knife and take out the inner loin when I'm done. My part is: Debone hams, get the backstraps, and move on to the next one. Used to take the front hams but that takes too long... "Nothing goes to waste"


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Never ever do we open the gut sack. Leave it alone and it dosent smell near as bad. I have my buddy we call the "surgeon" to come in with a pocket knife and take out the inner loin when I'm done. My part is: Debone hams, get the backstraps, and move on to the next one. Used to take the front hams but that takes too long... "Nothing goes to waste"




Agreed. If I've got somebody that's good at it, let'em get in there. I'm good for the rough cuts, not finishing work.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Deer processor, drop it off, pick it up in nice white packages, write a check


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Deer processor, drop it off, pick it up in nice white packages, write a check


Yeah Right doesn't everybody know Money can solve all problems.....
Reminds me of when 4 Millionaire friends of mine that went Hunting in Alaska and the weather turned bad and the supply plane was 4 days late....
My friends had shared their last spam can a day before the plane came and the only animal they saw was a very skinny wolf.....They all paid around 3k for the trip.....I'll just hunt Eglin,lol.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Never ever do we open the gut sack. Leave it alone and it dosent smell near as bad. I have my buddy we call the "surgeon" to come in with a pocket knife and take out the inner loin when I'm done. My part is: Debone hams, get the backstraps, and move on to the next one. Used to take the front hams but that takes too long... "Nothing goes to waste"


What is a "front ham"? Shoulder?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've cleaned a bunch of deer (yeah I'm old) and I have changed the oil in my truck a bunch too. But now I have my oil changed at Pep Boys and my deer cleaned at the processor. Finally, my time is worth more than it costs to have it done. Life is good. You will get there one day, if you keep after it.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> I've cleaned a bunch of deer (yeah I'm old) and I have changed the oil in my truck a bunch too. But now I have my oil changed at Pep Boys and my deer cleaned at the processor. Finally, my time is worth more than it costs to have it done. Life is good. You will get there one day, if you keep after it.


I gotcha there....I'll keep at it....There are quite a few that haven't gotten their hands dirty on their ladder climb and don't realize the time and stress that they spend for their glorious retirement was more valuable then the money they made.....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I've cleaned a bunch of deer (yeah I'm old) and I have changed the oil in my truck a bunch too. But now I have my oil changed at Pep Boys and my deer cleaned at the processor. Finally, my time is worth more than it costs to have it done. Life is good. You will get there one day, if you keep after it.


I agree.

My dishwasher stopped working... well it runs even when turned off. A search says it's a bad float switch. I need to take the left side off and clean the float switch.

That means, removing the door, bending over backwards climbing into the dishwasher, removing the panel, finding the float switch, cleaning the slime off, then repeat to put it all back together at 56 years old.

It's worth the service call at my age.



Jim


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What is everybody's problem with banging kin? Sheez!

Oh, and Roll Tide!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jim t said:


> I agree. My dishwasher stopped working... well it runs even when turned off. A search says it's a bad float switch. I need to take the left side off and clean the float switch. That means, removing the door, bending over backwards climbing into the dishwasher, removing the panel, finding the float switch, cleaning the slime off, then repeat to put it all back together at 56 years old. It's worth the service call at my age. Jim


agree on the oil and dishwasher. Personally I love to clean my own deer. Just part of the experience that I enjoy, it doesn't stop there for me. I love processing also. Grinding, stuffing, spices and mixing. Cutting the steaks and running them thru the cuber. I even love the smoking and packaging and have spent a ton of money on the equipment to make it easier. I guess to each his own. Besides not to many processors I trust to give me back my own meat, some processors process 1000 plus pounds a day this time of year - that's a lot to keep every 30 pds equally divided and packaged - just sayin

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> What is everybody's problem with banging kin? Sheez!
> 
> Oh, and Roll Tide!


Why go down the street when you can go down the hall!!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> What is everybody's problem with banging kin? Sheez!
> 
> Oh, and Roll Tide!


Are u sure u no where ur Kin's been....???? That's a scary road if u tink about it.....lol..................


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> I agree.
> 
> then repeat to put it all back together at 56 years old.
> 
> ...


 
Well shit, I had you pegged at 63:whistling:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I get all the meat,my hogs get the bones. Yotes get the hide and guts.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck Joe....ifin you hunting near me, I'd help ya out.....I actually like cleaning deer!!! I usually take my time and try to get every piece of meat I can....Do I cut myself, heck yeah...do I pop the guts, most the time...Me and Logan like to pop the stomach like a balloon and let that smell good out!!! hahaha


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Heck Joe....ifin you hunting near me, I'd help ya out.....I actually like cleaning deer!!! I usually take my time and try to get every piece of meat I can....Do I cut myself, heck yeah...do I pop the guts, most the time...Me and Logan like to pop the stomach like a balloon and let that smell good out!!! hahaha



Nasty buddy. Nasty.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe you're such a sissy.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Joe you're such a sissy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.



This from a guy who thinks beer tastes gross. Shut up.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This from a guy who thinks beer tastes gross. Shut up.


Bud light does. 

Miller lite is the nectar of the gods.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> hmmm - i hang mine by the rear legs and just cut the liters that are holding the guts in place / they will drop into the chest enough to get both loins out no problem. If your not hanging them, I think it would be impossible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


This. Joe, sounds like you may be rushing the process a bit. Make shallow cuts. Once you have penetrated the abdomen, either use a knife with a gut hook, which acts like a zipper when it is sharp, or either use your pointer finger and birdie to pull the hide up while you cut towards sternum, being careful to keep the blade between your two fingers. Works for me. Also, make sure you get a good cut into the sternum. A sawzaw works well here. Everything should fall out towards the ground (chest, assuming you have hung the deer up by its bag legs) and be hanging by the throat. Should fall out almost all contained in a "bag."


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've actually been thinking about field dressing/dropping the guts where I shoot the deer. Anyone else do this?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I've actually been thinking about field dressing/dropping the guts where I shoot the deer. Anyone else do this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


I don't like doing it only because it's easy to get dirt into the cavity. Can it be rinsed out? Sure. But I don't like putting water on any meat or fish. Sounds like yall have it figured out with that cart though. I use to have like this harness apparatus that went over your shoulders and made the dragging out process much easier. Now it's just easier to back the 4wheeler right up to the deer though and roll


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

John B. said:


> Bud light does. Miller lite is the nectar of the gods. Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Anything with lite in the name should be discarded.... Yuengling and Guinness for this guy!


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

It sure is easier to to drag one out without the guts than with them. Anything that gets inside can be wiped out with a damp paper towel. All the meat is protected by the membrane inside the carcass anyway and a cooler dear is a better tasting dear.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

John B. said:


> I've actually been thinking about field dressing/dropping the guts where I shoot the deer. Anyone else do this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


If it's hot and awhile before I can clean it yes, if I can go right into cleaning it and putting the meat on ice, no.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This I agree with but I've sat 5 times and killed 2 deer, I'm doing the best I can man! If I had a semi auto bow and arrow I'd have like 4 dead ones right now and no more freezer space.
> 
> 
> The smell thing at this point is probably just in my head.


Joe - have you had anyone that knows what they are doing show you how to do it? 

As for the "Sourthern" way of cleaning them with guts in why not field dress the way us yankees do? Never understood that.

droped #'s 85, 86, 87 with a bow up here in Ohio over the last couple weeks.

Here's how field dress them up here... hat and gun not required... lol


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JRH said:


> It sure is easier to to drag one out without the guts than with them. Anything that gets inside can be wiped out with a damp paper towel. All the meat is protected by the membrane inside the carcass anyway and a cooler dear is a better tasting dear.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

So , how many of you guys clean them backwards? By that , I mean hanging them by the legs.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> agree on the oil and dishwasher. Personally I love to clean my own deer. Just part of the experience that I enjoy, it doesn't stop there for me. I love processing also. Grinding, stuffing, spices and mixing. Cutting the steaks and running them thru the cuber. I even love the smoking and packaging and have spent a ton of money on the equipment to make it easier. I guess to each his own. Besides not to many processors I trust to give me back my own meat, some processors process 1000 plus pounds a day this time of year - that's a lot to keep every 30 pds equally divided and packaged - just sayin


+1 :thumbsup:



jmunoz said:


> Why go down the street when you can go down the hall!!!!


you ladies are killin' me  ROLL TIDE! :thumbsup:



John B. said:


> I've actually been thinking about field dressing/dropping the guts where I shoot the deer. Anyone else do this?


+1, every time. Usually hunt by myself, or a ways from others in a group...when we're not driving the woods. Kill, track, field dress (wear medical exam/latex gloves) in the woods where found (to lighten the load) - game head facing uphill with hind legs tied off to trees on either side, carry out with harness i made (a LOT easier than dragging, since no resistance), hang from hind hocks at home on hoist & gambrel and skin, then drop carcass down onto "fish and game" table and butcher (hams, shoulders, neck, backstraps and loins). Not enough meat on ribs to spend time on (same process for feral hogs); also save and eat the heart (fresh), rarely the liver - unless a hunting buddy wants it w/ onions. Take butchered meat into house and process/pack for the freezer. Rarely, rarely cut myself. Very fulfilling and part of the hunt for me. Could easily pay for the service, but part of the hunt and experience for me with good sense of accomplishment, and knowing EXACTLY what i have in the freezer...not dropped on the floor, none uncleaned, none with hair (as i've had with processed meat...but not around NW FL area). 
Happy hunting/fishing! 


JoeZ - here's a tip for ya. Next time you take a dump inside, strike a match and wave the smoke around once its out (careful not to burn yourself, as you seem a little accident prone with knives). You and the next guy won't smell the crap that way, just burnt match. Never tried it outside, so you might want to pick up some vick's vapor rub for your upper lip :yes: ...not questioning your man card...just sayin' buddy


----------

